# My ///E12 535i Turbo project



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Just over 3 years ago, I bought this very rusted E12 535i. The car was in a horrible condition. My objective was to build an extremely fast street racer and to do everything myself. This was a bit of a problem as I am a chemist and have never worked or done anything on any car in my life. I am nearing completion on my project and I must say that I am very proud of the outcome.

I took section by section and removed all the rust and dents.









This is the car after all the dents and rust was removed. Body is now primed.









As already mentioned, I am a chemist and have never even held a spray gun in my life. I have gone through a lot of trial and error but was eventually happy with the outcome of the white base coat









I then decided to add some color to the car. This was a mistake and later I removed the colors. (follow the thread?)









After a year, I finished the first phase of the project and this was the outcome.









I drove the car for a couple of months and then decided to go to the second phase of the project. In this phase I wanted to remove the ///M colors and do the motor. 
Removing the M colors.









Rebuilding the motor took a lot of time, but with the help of Google it was easier said than done. Forged Mahle pistons was used and the bottom end was balanced. Compresion ratio was dropped to 8,0:1. Head was also flowed.









With a lot of elbow grease, I managed to polish some engine parts.









Motor was then put into the engine bay and I started with the turbo plumbing.









I then decided to make my own turbo header. This job is not for the faint hearted. It took me 6 days to build this header.









After all the welding was cleaned, the header was now ready for ceramic coating.









The header after ceramic coating.









The header in position.









The turbo now in possition.









From a different angle.









I also changed the trunk area slightly.









As the E 12 is very heavy and power to weight plays an extremely important role in racing, I decided to shed some weight by replacing the hood with a light weight fibreglass unit. I used the original hood as a plug and made the mould from it.









The finished fibreglass hood.









Looking good on the car.









Another couple of weeks and the car will be done. I am hoping to get around 300wkw and 600wnm from the motor. Please wish me luck???









Regards


----------



## LarkHouston (Aug 7, 2009)

Very impressive. You are a brave soul. (And obviously have a lot of time on your hands.) Good luck.


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

LarkHouston said:


> Very impressive. You are a brave soul. (And obviously have a lot of time on your hands.) Good luck.


Thanks a lot.

Have been busy for just ove 3 years with this project. The only time I get to work on the car is Saturday's unfortunately.


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Thought to add more bling to the engine bay. Powder coated the brake boosters.

From this.









To this.









Tomorrow it is for the great assembly of the engine bay!!


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Getting there!!


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Installed the MSD ignition and coil today. Changed the color of both units from red to blue?


----------



## frusder (Dec 5, 2011)

*Wow*

looks very yummie .
any new pics or news?pure greatness


----------



## frusder (Dec 5, 2011)

hi, so did you finish?


----------



## mrland (Apr 29, 2012)

*E12 353i Turbo*

You are the Great BMW Restorer! Fantastic work!


----------



## Flotsam (May 16, 2012)

So was that always a 3,5 or did you change that engine out? Also make it a turbo? where did you find a manifold?

are there other related threads for this car?

thanks in advance and congrats on a remarkable project


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Flotsam said:


> So was that always a 3,5 or did you change that engine out? Also make it a turbo? where did you find a manifold?
> 
> are there other related threads for this car?
> 
> thanks in advance and congrats on a remarkable project


My apologies, I do not come on the forum that much!

The car is an original 535i and the intake manifold is from the 635 csi!

The entire build of the car is on Facebook on a page called Boosted Street Racer.

Thanks!


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Mishimoto (Jun 28, 2012)

This looks awesome!

Really like what you did, I know how difficult it can be when you have such little time to work on a project. Good job sticking with it.:thumbup:


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

*Fitted the Radiator today!*


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Installed the down and induction pipe!


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

It was hot here so I stood by the screen to get cool. That is a work of art. Should be in shows not raced! That work is a real credit to you. Good luck. If you drive as well as you build the rest of your class may as well toss a coin for the minor places........


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Hehehe, will drive it hard and show it off every now and then!! Thanks!!


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Engine bay is getting busier!!


----------



## Mishimoto (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking good! How do you have the downpipe and exhaust routed?


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Mishimoto said:


> Looking good! How do you have the downpipe and exhaust routed?


This is a RHD vehicle so the steering box leaves no room for the downpipe! I had to turn the turbo around as there is ample space in the front for the downpipe to exit to the rear. The pipe close to the fire wall is for cold air to the turbo. As this is a project in progress, that set up might change??!!


----------



## Carl3 (Nov 21, 2012)

I love to see these kind of projects!


----------



## Mishimoto (Jun 28, 2012)

E12 535i Turbo said:


> This is a RHD vehicle so the steering box leaves no room for the downpipe! I had to turn the turbo around as there is ample space in the front for the downpipe to exit to the rear. The pipe close to the fire wall is for cold air to the turbo. As this is a project in progress, that set up might change??!!


Gotcha very cool! I look forward to your updates.


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

She is off to Protune Devellopments for the final touches!!


----------



## Mishimoto (Jun 28, 2012)

Excellent! What headlights do you have on this car? Very unique.


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Wanted the best rims for the car but what a battle?? Shopped around and could not find anything! The rims I wanted, (BBS) did not fit as the ofset was a problem on the E12?? Had to go for the second best?? Please give me your honest opinion??


----------



## mxico4me (Jun 12, 2012)

Two thumbs up dude!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mishimoto (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## First_745Li (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow! What a transformation.. Love see this stuff. Do you have any pics of before? Congrats bro! Enjoy in good health.


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Installed the exhaust today!


----------



## Vapiano (Jan 26, 2013)

Phenomenal job! I love everything about this car.


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Dropped the suspension by 30mm.


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Decided to change the exhaust!


----------



## Leon83 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice done with the car, i am building at the same modell and engine, but i have the e28 m5 front suspension
And rear with special build coilovers. Then i got the m5 e34 big breaks with discs. But the turbo is a garett gt45! Impressive work with the headers!


----------



## 72 bavaria 3.0 (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you know to put a car on point


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry, do not know??


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Decided to make my own boot spoiler!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome build - I'd love to see some more progress on it. The spoiler and the dual exhaust tips are perfect. :thumbup: Have a pic of her from the rear?


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Decided to add some colour to the car!?


----------



## matt540 (May 22, 2009)

Very impressive, i wish i could get into a project like this.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

I`m waiting for the video of a *proper* smoking-tire presentation :thumbup: 

(I`ve been following this build for a long time. I did my own "E12 build" 30 years ago, not nearly this intensive though :bigpimp


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

Any updates for June?? I want more. 


Looking sharp! :thumbup:


----------



## TheBeeze812 (May 22, 2013)

Very good job man! This was an incredible journey/project you chose to undertake...did you have the intention in the beginning to get this in-depth with the build, or did it just kind of fall into place as you went? Once again, excellent job and the car looks fantastic!


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Engine compartment finally done....


----------



## GPDenver (Apr 2, 2008)

This is such an awesome build. Please get some real wheels on this thing ASAP!!!!!! 

Everything is great except those terrible wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

I know it is the middle of winter for you, but come on - I need an update!  :thumbup:


----------



## Adritian (Aug 18, 2013)

Installed the down and induction pipe!


----------



## E12 535i Turbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Almost there!


----------



## RandalLovelace (Nov 29, 2013)

I have to say - I've worked on cars (not as a profession - but as a hobby) my whole adult life - and I would not have undertaken this challenge by myself - with help yeah... but not by myself. And, yet you of little car working knowledge not only took on the challenge - but you've created an automotive artwork in the process.... Deep Salute - by chance in interior modifications / pictures??


----------



## bmw-mania (Mar 1, 2011)

:jawdrop:
yup..
I like it. :thumbup:

Very well done!








: popcorn:


----------

